# Short term mobile internet in UK



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2015)

Putting it here because I need some quick replies.

I need to be able to access the internet for 11 days, via my phone (my F-I-L won't have internet because he doesn't think there's enough on it to make it worthwhile, he makes Luddites seem progressive) So while I'm in the village I need to be able to access the internet via my phone. I'm only going to be there for eleven days. 

The area is a black spot for both phone and for 3G, we use this in the summer and it is a pain. Last summer we used O2 and it was OK but it's going to be £25.

Any suggestions?


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2015)

I think you can get dongle with wide which you just plug into a usb port. About a score iirc


----------



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2015)

xes said:


> I think you can get dongle with wide which you just plug into a usb port. About a score iirc


I've got an unlocked dongle, but which carrier is good for cheap, short term internet? Looking at the various websites they all seem to be relatively expensive. I was thinking of maybe just getting a SIM and using the phone as a hotspot.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2015)

Giff Gaff?


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 23, 2015)

My missus, here for 3 weeks,  bought a PAYG O2 from Carphone Warehouse the other day for just a fiver. Same credit etc as 10 quids worth


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 23, 2015)

Giffgaff is on the O2 network


----------



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Giff Gaff?


How quickly would I get a SIM? I've left the organising of this rather late, I need it tomorrow, and will have very little time to spend getting it.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> My missus, here for 3 weeks,  bought a PAYG O2 from Carphone Warehouse the other day for just a fiver. Same credit etc as 10 quids worth


Does that include internet?


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 23, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Does that include internet?


Yeah, 500 mgb


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2015)

dessiato said:


> How quickly would I get a SIM? I've left the organising of this rather late, I need it tomorrow, and will have very little time to spend getting it.


Have a look at this thread: Need a SIM/Micro-SIM urgently? - The giffgaff community


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2015)

Just download the internet in to your phone before you head to the UK.
















Actual advice I gave to a secretary who was trying to blame me for her boss not being able to be online in the channel tunnel. She went away happy.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2015)

I think I'm sorted now. There's an offer with O2 which will give me 50% additional data, so I'll get 1,5GB for £15. that should do me well for the 11 days I'll need it, and I can pick it up, I am told, at the airport when I land. That saves me a lot of messing about.

The giff-gaff thing looks good for next summer when I'm home for three months, it also means that, in theory, I will be able to get it in time too.

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions and help.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Putting it here because I need some quick replies.
> 
> I need to be able to access the internet for 11 days, via my phone (my F-I-L won't have internet because he doesn't think there's enough on it to make it worthwhile, he makes Luddites seem progressive) So while I'm in the village I need to be able to access the internet via my phone. I'm only going to be there for eleven days.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be needing this - 200gb over two month on ee for effectively nothing. Order the sim. Send 'STOP PACK' to 150. Then bung a tenner in credit on and they give you 100gb free for each of the next two months + you still have the tenner credit. Must be activated by 29th.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you sure you mean 100 and 200 Gb?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes. And activate by 11.59 tonight.

edit: the link has now changed btw, meaning too late. If you got one of the xmas sims, offer still on.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 29, 2015)

Use 3G and 4G LTE Cell Coverage Map to figure out what the coverage will be like with the respective operators, and then get a PAYG SIM card.


----------

